# IBM system x3250 and bge(4)



## drookie (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi.

Does anyone have these servers ?
Is anyone having troubles with bge(4) on it ?

I'm suffering heavily from 'bgeX - watchdog timeout - resetting'. After that the system is locking/hanging, I need to reset it.

I just cannot figure out what's leading to it - some of my servers are suffering from it, some aren't. It can happen like 10 times per day, or it can happen next time in the next month. So I'm sad. If someone has an idea how to fight it - let me know please.

Righ now I have tried and it doesn't help:

- turning off dev.bge.0.msi
- turning on/off hw.bge.allow_asf
- turning of onboard devices that I can live without and manually assigning IRQs (for some reason bge0 seems to be sharing IRQ with an onboard USB hub - weird).

Right now it's running with tso/vlanhwtso disabled - for 12 hours - but who knows, like I said, it can sometimes run fine for 1-2 months, and then start to reset every hour or two.


----------



## Morte (Jul 13, 2012)

I've got a fair number of x series ibm servers and never had any problems with bge on the FreeBSD ones. Unfortunately the only x3250 servers I have run Linux and Windows and aren't in production yet. This seems like the obvious question, but have you made sure that watchdog is disabled in the BIOS? (or UEFI these days I guess)


----------

